# Workshops- Seminars: Helper Information



## Rashmi Kumar (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi guys,

Hopefully this thread fits in the Training Topic. 

I have been trying to set a workshop in NYC area, preferably in Long Island area. I need assistance in it. I have contacted the *http://www.germanshepherddog.com/clubs/new_england.htm * and the *http://www.northeasternregion.homestead.com/contact.html *club but no result. :| 

I wanted to help organize a workshop/ Seminar with Alex Beyer if possible. 
Now because *I dont currently belong to a club, will I be able to still organize workshop(s)? * 

Comments.inputs.suggestions..

Thanks,

Rashmi


----------



## Rashmi Kumar (Apr 7, 2006)

No Comments/ suggestions guys.   

Come on.......


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Rashmi, the biggest problem will be to find a field that you can use & handle any of the liability issues that will go along with the use of the field & dogs doing bite work. SOme commumities have ordanances about such stuff. You would have to check with the police dept to see if you can do this, especially if you are using any public area. If allowed to use a public area you will need a permit etc.& proof of insurance (You also will need SchH blinds (6) if you are going to do any SchH training during the seminar.) Also most clubs carry liability insurance policies. Another issue is getting a good number of people interested in attending to be able to cover his travel fees, & hotel fees, meals etc. You also have to have motels in the area that accept dogs for anyone that my need to travel from out of town...etc.etc. etc. Most seminars are 2-3 days. Just a few things to look into. It would be nice if you can pull it off, though. I'd be interested.


----------



## Rashmi Kumar (Apr 7, 2006)

Anne,

Thanks. You told me that I am in the right direction.  

I have contacted the K-9 division of East Hampton. Yet to hear back from them.

Did not think about the equipments. I should try to find a local Sch club and see what they think of the idea. There is one in LI that people talk about. 
I can get inclosed fields if given the permit. I know of few in the area for the sport. 
Does anyone know how to contact Alex?

Rashmi


----------



## Doug Wendling (Apr 1, 2006)

*helper seminar*

Rashmi
I am not sure why you are trying to get Alex? But I can only assume you are looking for SchH style helper work?

Go to this page http://germanshepherddog.com/members/helper_program.htm
and contact a member of the helper committee. Their are helper seminars going on around the US since the inception of the new helper program.

Doug


----------



## Rashmi Kumar (Apr 7, 2006)

Doug,

That helps too. Alex becasue I have heard lot about him nad his style. He used to come together with Bernard Flinks 

Rashmi


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Rashmi, 

What do you mean that Alex used to come with Bernhard. I have been to a seminar with Bernhard & Alex was not there. I don't understand what it is you are saying. Bernhard does his own teaching & helper work or sometimes his son, Michael, is with him & does some of the helper work to give him a break. At least he did in the 5 day seminar that I did with him. But then it was during that summer months so his son was most likely available at that time to come along.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I was at a Flinks seminar up at Leerburgs a few yrs ago and Alex was with Bernhard then. I was impressed with his work.


----------

